# ANIMAL CROSSING SWITCH 2019



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

HYPE?????


----------



## Chicha (Sep 13, 2018)

FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYY YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I'M SO HAPPY ;___;


----------



## Dothi (Sep 13, 2018)

YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Sep 13, 2018)

Well that depends.  It could be a port of New Leaf.  It could be a new main series game.  It could even be another spin-off.  If it's another spin-off I doubt people will be happy.  It's been five years since we got a main series title, after all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

GUYS I'M SHAKIN SO MUCH RIGHT NOW

_HALLELUJAH HALLELUJAH _


----------



## kayleee (Sep 13, 2018)

I literally died


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 13, 2018)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Well that depends.  It could be a port of New Leaf.  It could be a new main series game.  It could even be another spin-off.  If it's another spin-off I doubt people will be happy.  It's been five years since we got a main series title, after all.



C'mon now,


----------



## Nickerous (Sep 13, 2018)

I don’t think they would tease a spin-off....maybe a port, but it feels like a new entry in the main series.  More information in a January Direct?


----------



## Chicha (Sep 13, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHH SOMEONE HOLD ME


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

Yeah I don't think for a second Nintendo would've done THAT to us if it was another spin off. I'm so happy, I was hoping a thread like this would pop up right away. I guess we'll need a new area here at TBT soon!!


----------



## Toot (Sep 13, 2018)

dis gon b gud


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 13, 2018)

I legit started to cry from happiness, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

Toot said:


> dis gon b gud



AGREED


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Sep 13, 2018)

Blue Cup said:


> C'mon now,
> 
> View attachment 220368



Oooh main series?  YAY!!!! But one big thing: Nintendo...No. More. Grass. Deterioration.


----------



## ESkill (Sep 13, 2018)

Those last few minutes were a rollercoaster. At first I thought it was just an update to New Leaf but I was still pumped. Then when it turned out to be Isabelle in Smash I was kinda sad, I felt trolled by Nintendo haha, but still excited to see my girl in Smash. Then I thought maybe Nook was joining, or some HHD sequel. I didn't want to get my hopes up. And then I experienced true joy, I fell to my knees whith tears streaming down my face. It's happening.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 13, 2018)

I have seen it and I literally started screaming!

Now, I'm finally off to buy me a Switch. <3


----------



## kayleee (Sep 13, 2018)

I’ve been waiting for this moment since the second I was born


----------



## kemdi (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm so happy! But so sad, cause I know I'm gonna end up abandoning my New Leaf town, like I did all my other towns. I'll still visit occasionally, but yeah, sorry villagers, but I'm already packing my boxes.


----------



## Amilee (Sep 13, 2018)

OMG IM LITERALLY CRYING RIGHT NOW
im so hyped omg im dead ;-;


----------



## Chicha (Sep 13, 2018)

I'M SO HAPPY

IMAGINE IF WE GET AN ANIMAL CROSSING SWITCH CONSOLE


----------



## maplecrossingx (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm so excited ;-; !


----------



## Amilee (Sep 13, 2018)

ESkill said:


> Those last few minutes were a rollercoaster. At first I thought it was just an update to New Leaf but I was still pumped. Then when it turned out to be Isabelle in Smash I was kinda sad, I felt trolled by Nintendo haha, but still excited to see my girl in Smash. Then I thought maybe Nook was joining, or some HHD sequel. I didn't want to get my hopes up. And then I experienced true joy, I fell to my knees whith tears streaming down my face. It's happening.



that was 10/10 my reaction too. i felt so trolled the first few minutes aaah


----------



## Anie (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm too excited! I guess that means I'll need to look into saving up for a switch!


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2018)

I haven’t been here in forever but I literally live for this now


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

i was going to buy a switch like right now if by some miracle the announcement was a 2018 one but i might anyway because the hype overload is tricking my mind
mmmmmmm


----------



## Toot (Sep 13, 2018)

Did they show any trailers for it? I missed the direct.


----------



## Twix (Sep 13, 2018)

YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## tsukune_713 (Sep 13, 2018)

hopefully it wont be too long before they reveal new things about it <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

Toot said:


> Did they show any trailers for it? I missed the direct.



Not yet, but hopefully they'll reveal more info soon!!


----------



## sej (Sep 13, 2018)

i’m honestly so excited to see what they add for the next game, literally made my year hahaha


----------



## Pug (Sep 13, 2018)

wanna buy a switch rn because i have the money for it but if they release a new color scheme i would be so saddd ahhh


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

oh ye boi good point better wait for a fancy ac switch omg there's no way there won't be a new one released at the game's launch right


----------



## SunsetDelta (Sep 13, 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YAAAAAAAASSS GURL YAAAAS NEW AC FOR SWITCH I'M SHOOKETH 

And.
Isabelle.
In.
Smash.
...AAAAAAAAA I'M SO PROUD OF HER SHE GOT PROMOTED FROM ASSIST TO PLAYABLE FIGHTER!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

SunsetDelta said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YAAAAAAAASSS GURL YAAAAS NEW AC FOR SWITCH I'M SHOOKETH
> 
> And.
> Isabelle.
> ...



IKR SO HYPEEEEEEE


----------



## Toot (Sep 13, 2018)

My number 1 thought is what are they gonna do? I don't think going from Mayor to regular Civilian is gonna fly. And I swear if it's a port I'm gonna lose my mind lmao.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm trying not to freak out and/or burst into tears at work.  I CAN'T WAIT.  Animal Crossing holds such a special place in my heart and I'M JUST EMOTIONAL DAMMIT.  I can't wait for more details!

My only hope is that it isn't too intertwined with Pocket Camp.  I'd hate to miss out on rare items because I haven't played Pocket Camp 24/7.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2018)

Wow, it finally happened. My hopes were not very high, but I am pleasantly surprised. Hopefully we can see some actual game footage soon.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 13, 2018)

My brother just came home from work to tell me about the announcement. BCCLAPWKGNVAPQP

I?m screeching. (● ˃̶͈̀ロ˂̶͈́)੭ꠥ⁾⁾


----------



## Chicha (Sep 13, 2018)

ALL OF US RIGHT NOW LMAO







we did it y'all!!! we went through so much to get this!


----------



## Bardun (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm so happy, finally! My birthday wish in New Leaf is "Animal Crossing on the Switch", it came true!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 13, 2018)

im saving up for a switch right now immediately


----------



## wiesty (Sep 13, 2018)

I've been waiting since 2015 HOLY CANNOLI. Time to buy a Switch for literally just for this game.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

LaBelleFleur said:


> My only hope is that it isn't too intertwined with Pocket Camp.  I'd hate to miss out on rare items because I haven't played Pocket Camp 24/7.



This truthfully. My only hope is that the items that were exclusive to events in Pocket Camp aren't transferrable to Switch, or if they are that they can at least be traded between players or catalogued that way. I like always having 100% within my reach one way or another even if I never get there.

Also, I'm wondering if the graphics are going to be similar to what was just shown in those teasers. I know they're not actual game footage but it would make sense to use similar assets. If so I really hope the town hall doesn't look like that because it's a carbon copy of NL's and that wouldn't really bode well, but yeah I'm really not too worried about us just getting NL again now thanks to that little bit of confirmation 

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg
43 viewing general ac discussion
does this ever happen


----------



## Hat' (Sep 13, 2018)

I WAS EXPECTING TO BE DISAPPOINTED AGAIN BUT NINTENDO REALLY DID THAT !!!
I WAS LITERALLY CRYING REAL HECKING TEARS WHEN I SAW THAT OMG 
I DON?T EVEN KNOW WHAT WILL THE GAME BE LIKE OR HOW IT WILL PLAY


----------



## Crash (Sep 13, 2018)

i’m... so happy :’) I was trying not to get my hopes up and preparing to be disappointed but nintendo came thru!!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 13, 2018)

wiesty said:


> I've been waiting since 2015 HOLY CANNOLI. Time to buy a Switch for literally just for this game.



LITERALLY ME LMAO


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

ok this is me swearing right here and now that i will NOT reset my file on AC switch ever even if i take a break from the game because if i hadn't done that i could still have been enjoying new leaf to this day

stop me if i ever look like i'm gonna do that holy crap i can't go through a wait like that again

I'm being dramatic haha I would've been okay without an announcement, just disappointed and worried for the flood of hate hahaxD


----------



## Chicha (Sep 13, 2018)

I see the new Switch section is created

A BLESSING!!!!!!


----------



## kayleee (Sep 13, 2018)

Real talk I BETTER be able to transfer stuff from pocket camp to this new  game cause I’ve spent plenty of cold hard $$ on it already like let me have all of the grandiose items in my house pls it just doesn’t have the same effect in my camper


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

Whoa the switch section went up lightning fast! Now I don't have to feel bad about bringing it up all the time because it has its own area.xD


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 13, 2018)

Yep, confirmed. Between AC Switch and Pokemon Gen 8, I'm DEFINITELY buying a Switch next year. 

Pokemon will likely come out sometime in October or November 2019, so I think it really depends on when AC comes out as to my timing for buying. I want to play both AC Switch and Pokemon Gen 8 on day 1.


----------



## Laudine (Sep 13, 2018)

I'M CRYING THIS IS THE BEST BIRTHDAY EVER

Seriously though I'm so hyped right now haha. 2019 can't come fast enough! Hoping for more villagers and my favs to come back


----------



## Quagsire. (Sep 13, 2018)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Sep 13, 2018)

I can?t wait!! This is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## Toot (Sep 13, 2018)

DJStarstryker said:


> Yep, confirmed. Between AC Switch and Pokemon Gen 8, I'm DEFINITELY buying a Switch next year.
> 
> Pokemon will likely come out sometime in October or November 2019, so I think it really depends on when AC comes out as to my timing for buying. I want to play both AC Switch and Pokemon Gen 8 on day 1.



Lol its probably a bad investment, but I'd only buy a switch for these 2 games


----------



## Chris01 (Sep 13, 2018)

I literally screamed for joy when I saw this announced, I cried for happiness and then I did the only logical thing a huge Animal Crossing Fan like myself might do and turn my speakers on full blast and dance around the room to K.K Condor!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Sep 13, 2018)

So excited yesssss.....the darn YouTube video showing AC on the very last second....


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 13, 2018)

Toot said:


> Lol its probably a bad investment, but I'd only buy a switch for these 2 games



AC and Pokemon have tons and tons of gameplay hours each, so honestly it wouldn't really be a problem if you did, IMO.

Personally, I'm definitely buying more games than that eventually. I just mean those are the games that are finally what convinced me I should buy a Switch. I've got tons of video games around the house and a ginormous backlog. I need games that are super, super exciting to me to make it worth buying a new console nowadays.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 13, 2018)

Chicha said:


> I'M SO HAPPY
> 
> IMAGINE IF WE GET AN ANIMAL CROSSING SWITCH CONSOLE



Yessss, surely, _surely_ Nintendo would make one for such a big series! I would legit pre-order it so fast you can't imagine lol, bye bye savings xD

I'm so hyped, crying tears of joy and shaking right now :') I'm so glad that it's a mainline game aaaahhh. I can't wait for what new features Nintendo has got in store for us <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 13, 2018)

IM FREAKING OUT


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2018)

EXCUSE ME WHAT

Welp. Time to buy a switch


----------



## Chicha (Sep 13, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yessss, surely, _surely_ Nintendo would make one for such a big series! I would legit pre-order it so fast you can't imagine lol, bye bye savings xD
> 
> I'm so hyped, crying tears of joy and shaking right now :') I'm so glad that it's a mainline game aaaahhh. I can't wait for what new features Nintendo has got in store for us <3



LMAOOO SAME!! IT'D BE SO CUTE!!! *O*


----------



## Javocado (Sep 13, 2018)

I already pre-ordered Bob in my town.


----------



## gaydani (Sep 13, 2018)

iM GOING TO CRY


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 13, 2018)

Javocado said:


> I already pre-ordered Bob in my town.



lol Don't give Nintendo ideas!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2018)

I’ll be getting this as well.

Back to waiting another year for something. This time, I’m gonna book about it, not blog about it.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 13, 2018)

Javocado said:


> I already pre-ordered Bob in my town.



That sucks, I had to get him from a fortune cookie...


----------



## kemdi (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm very curious how amiibos will work. I hope its something similar to how it is now, with being able to invite anyone as long as you have their card.


----------



## willowwolf (Sep 13, 2018)

So much excitement!!! Can?t wait for everyone to come back to this site to hangout, trade items, and make new friends!! WAHOO Animal Crossing 2019!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2018)

I wasn't expecting anything at all today and just happened to be on reddit and saw a thread about it.

I'm excited!


----------



## Mayor Kera (Sep 13, 2018)

I AM SO EXCITED!!

I screamed the moment Isabelle showed up and when the game was officially revealed, I said, "THIS IS ALL I WANTED."


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 13, 2018)

BRO IM DYING LEGIT


----------



## Flare (Sep 13, 2018)

Leaked footage of AC Fans with their 3DS systems after the Direct.


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 13, 2018)

-Sees the Animal Crossing Switch section up-

Wow, that was quick. XD


----------



## effluo (Sep 13, 2018)

I haven't posted here in sooo long. I am so ready and happy for a new AC game! 
Nintendo must have finally gotten the proper sacrifice to release the game for us. 
So looking forward to what will be the same and what will change. 
I've missed this game so much. ^^


----------



## cornimer (Sep 13, 2018)

Dang new forum section it's really real


----------



## neoratz (Sep 13, 2018)

I'M SO HAPPY .... I WASN'T COUNTING ON IT HAPPENING AND YET HERE WE ARE ;__;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm shocked. I didn't think Nintendo would announce ac switch today, but they did.

I can wait, though.


----------



## cyleris (Sep 13, 2018)

IM,,, SCREAMING

finally we're getting a new game and aa i'm so hyped to see what they're going to do with it


----------



## Tessie (Sep 13, 2018)

SO EXCITE!!!!


----------



## chesty (Sep 13, 2018)

HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## Sakura625 (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm so excited for this ahhh ⊂((・▽・))⊃


----------



## Trundle (Sep 13, 2018)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...rect-E3-2018&p=7902180&viewfull=1#post7902180

1) Called it
2) HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Chicha (Sep 13, 2018)

I went nuts taking photos but today was worth it!!! Today, it was also announced my fav girl Misty would come back to the anime! This & AC for the Switch??!! A BLESSED DAY!!!!!!


----------



## skulibrary (Sep 13, 2018)

TIME TO START THINKING ABOUT MY NEXT TOWN NAME


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 13, 2018)

Now, can we get a reveal trailer in November?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 13, 2018)

Eh I mean maybe I should be? But I'm not actually that hyped. I'm more excited to use Isabelle and all the others in Smash. Probably doesn't help that I don't have anything to go by. Like when we do really get a trailer or actual info I will be excited. Right now it's just a 'yes it's happening' and that's great.


----------



## Pansy (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm feeling blessed by the Nintendo Gods today. It's a confirmed mainline game, too, so we don't have to even consider it to be a spin-off or anything.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2018)

YesYesYesYesYesYes! I shrieked when Isabelle got into Smash, especially my sister! For the actual game, I'm glad that we're finally going to get it next year... Unless Nintendo delays it. Regardless, it was a good presentation! Not so much for lots of smash fans but this isn't a smash direct we're talking about.


----------



## solarskits (Sep 13, 2018)

the hype for the new game is real lmAOO I love it :^)


----------



## Ellexi (Sep 13, 2018)

you guys i?m so happy


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 13, 2018)

I was shook when Isabelle appeared and then my hopes were crushed when I realized it was Smash and then Tom Nook appears and I died.

So excited. Now to go to auto pilot mode until the release day.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

why am I keep seeing these AC switch threads keep being moved around on the belltree and I see them get close a lot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Now, can we get a reveal trailer in November?



I'm really hoping they do a reveal trailer soon. It'll be nice to get an insight on what the game is really like!


----------



## Tri (Sep 13, 2018)

DJStarstryker said:


> lol Don't give Nintendo ideas!



I thought the Amiibo cards were ample evidence they already had that idea lol


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 13, 2018)

Eh... so what?I'm not all that excited.


Just kiddin'!I knew it would be announced at some point in time.I live within walking distance of a Walmart Supercenter and I always take a glance at that glass case that holds their stock of Switches.I think it's time to go and grab one of 'em.To all of you who abandoned Bell Tree for the lack of a new Animal Crossing title...........c'mon back!We've been holding the fort for now but we could certainly use an infusion of fresh(and even not so fresh)opinions and viewpoints.


----------



## Jared:3 (Sep 13, 2018)

The only reason why I came on here is because of this game&#55357;&#56858;


----------



## Stone Cold (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice, a new AC game finally! Perhaps it's finally time for me to get a Switch.

I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## pandapples (Sep 13, 2018)

I can't believe it's finally happening!!


----------



## Poptato (Sep 13, 2018)

AHHHHHHH I'm so hyped! Time to save money to buy a switch. I'm so happy!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm half excited. But i'll be fully excited when I get to see some gameplay.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey

Nice


----------



## LilD (Sep 13, 2018)

Now I'm crossing my fingers for a Switch bundle.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 13, 2018)

I knew it would be coming in 2019 :3 Can’t wait to see actual game play! yayyyy super excited


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2018)

This is just what I needed!
I'm so proud of Nintendo right now. I literally thought this would never come, but they pulled through. I have to buy a Switch now.


----------



## Kip (Sep 13, 2018)

The initial reveal had me pretty excited, but now it's just starting to set in that I'll be able to play a new mainline animal crossing game for the first time in around 11 years... I had to skip New Leaf due to family issues >.> which lead to me growing apart from so many friends. Now that I finally have my own funds to purchase this and a switch console it's pretty much a guarantee, and it's making me emotional :')


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 13, 2018)

Kip said:


> The initial reveal had me pretty excited, but now it's just starting to set in that I'll be able to play a new mainline animal crossing game for the first time in around 11 years... I had to skip New Leaf due to family issues >.> which lead to me growing apart from so many friends. Now that I finally have my own funds to purchase this and a switch console it's pretty much a guarantee, and it's making me emotional :')



Kip you never played New Leaf?! D:


----------



## Kip (Sep 14, 2018)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Kip you never played New Leaf?! D:



Nope  I was supposed to get it. I was told I'd get it (many times). I worked to get it, but in the end my father always spent the money.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

Kip said:


> Nope  I was supposed to get it. I was told I'd get it (many times). I worked to get it, but in the end my father always spent the money.



I'm very sorry to hear that.  Well, at least you'll be able to get this game!


----------



## Kip (Sep 14, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that.  Well, at least you'll be able to get this game!



Yeah, so excited! Hope to play with you all (^-^)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 14, 2018)

Kip said:


> Yeah, so excited! Hope to play with you all (^-^)



Omg that sucks. I've had that experience before. I hope we can play A.C. Switch together. 

Btw, I missed you.

Edit: I quoted the wrong post but oh well.


----------



## ESkill (Sep 14, 2018)

As soon as the release date is announced I'm calling work to request the day off haha.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THEY ALREADY MADE A FORUM FOR THIS BUT YESSSS


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Sep 14, 2018)

I really wasn?t expecting AC Switch to be announced so soon!  I thought for sure Nintendo would be making us wait until E3 2019! 
Watching the direct live earlier, I told myself to not have high hopes for AC Switch! When I saw Isabelle in the direct, I thought probably just more Smash stuff (and I was right!) I wish Nintendo would just quit teasing us already! And poof - there it was that magical moment went Animal Crossing Switch was FINALLY announced! 
2019 really can?t come soon enough! That I really can?t wait for gen 8 of Pok?mon! I?m absolutely not getting Let?s Go Pikachu/Eevee, I?m not a fan of the first generation of Pok?mon at all. 2018 might have been a dud, but 2019 is sizzling for sure! 
As excited for AC Switch as I am, I?m not looking forward to payed online and definitely not expecting the save data cloud not being compatible with AC Switch.


----------



## Joyce (Sep 14, 2018)

I almost fell asleep watching this but I was wide awake when Isabelle showed up! Such a rollercoaster watching it! 

So excited!!! All aboard the hype train.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS HYPE HYPE HYPE

Finally tbt will be more active now!


----------



## Maya (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm still reeling I woke up half believing it was a dream aaaaa honestly the highlight of my entire year


----------



## Garrett (Sep 14, 2018)

I've had a big grin on my face all day. I can't wait!


----------



## Cascade (Sep 14, 2018)

Can we go to 2019 now? I can't wait.. I've been waiting for this


----------



## Marte (Sep 14, 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Starrynight44 (Sep 14, 2018)

I'M SHOOK


----------



## Mokuren (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm really hyped! I hope it will be as good as ac:nl or even better.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2018)

im so excited i cant wait to see some gameplay


----------



## SnakeEater (Sep 14, 2018)

Hopefully they take advantage of this beefy hardware to make a truly incredible game.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Sep 14, 2018)

WE WE WE SO EXCITED


----------



## Lily (Sep 14, 2018)

I feel like I?m the only one who isn?t excited lol 

I really don?t like the switch, I don?t like the design and I think it?s too big. A DS is just easy to take places but a switch is so bulky. I also can?t afford one, and if I did save for one, I would only be buying it for animal crossing. 

I think I?ll have to wait and see how good the game looks. I had hoped for a new animal crossing for the 3DS, but deep down I knew that wasn?t going to happen.


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 14, 2018)

When I saw the news, I got so excited!  As someone who has played since the Gamecube days, it's been very interesting seeing the series evolve and I am curious what the next game will do to improve things!  As someone who has yet to get a Switch, I think this game will be the reason that I will finally get one! lol


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 14, 2018)

I haven?t been on this site in a long long time but AC switch and Isabelle in Smash made me wanna check in on this place lol. Needless to say, I?m very excited.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Guess I have to buy a Switch now!!! I'm so excited, I can't wait to see trailers and more infos on the game as we come closer to 2019!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 14, 2018)

I can see switch sales are going to skyrocket because of Animal Crossing lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm so excited! Ahhh I'm so thrilled that we are getting a new Animal Crossing game. I really hope it's a proper main game release. I'm interested to see what kinds of things they incorporate and are able to do with the game since it's being released on the switch! I also really hope they release a fun Animal Crossing version of the console.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 14, 2018)

When I saw the trailer I was cursing and yelling. My boyfriend doesn?t understand animal crossing so he thought I was being dramatic. He thought wrong.


----------



## Zireael (Sep 14, 2018)

When I saw Isabelle I was like "IS THIS IT?!", then as soon as she got the letter I knew it was a Smash announcement. I was sitting there thinking "man we just got heavily baited. Look at Nook staring at his monitor with a dead expression after that. That's us. That's us right now. Nintendo is aware how dead we are inside. It's just like that E3 where Reggie lasered the poor ******* who asked where Star Fox is".

Then I realised. Wait a second. They pulled the double bait. I was pretty pleased to see the 2019 date, considering we're already more than half way through the year, it shouldn't be too long before we see some actual footage and information about the game. Excited! Keep going Nintendo, gimme more reasons to get a Switch. 2019 is looking promising.


----------



## leenaby (Sep 14, 2018)

I wasn't expecting the announcement in the end in all honesty even though my intuition was acting up since I didn't want to get my hopes up and I was genuinely surprised but also about Isabelle being in Smash but only when it did and or was confirmed did I really start crying. I also had a feeling that when Tom Nook came on screen that I knew it was going to be confirmed but oh gosh, Nintendo really did troll us but honestly I'm also just happy knowing it's finally confirmed and coming next year!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 14, 2018)

Don’t forget that Gen 8 of Pokemon Is coming to the Switch next year. So we have two things to get excited about. It’s going to be 2013 all over again with New Leaf and X & Y.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And supposedly 2016 with Welcome Amiibo and Sun & Moon as well.


----------



## JackABee (Sep 14, 2018)

imagine if it was actually pocket camp ported to the switch.


----------



## Toot (Sep 14, 2018)

JackABee said:


> imagine if it was actually pocket camp ported to the switch.



I would cry... so damn hard...

Camping can be the theme, but I want almost everything to be completely new. At least 90% of it needs to be new.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 14, 2018)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> I can see switch sales are going to skyrocket because of Animal Crossing lol



They will because of Pokemon and Smash too. I think holiday 2018 plus all of 2019 is going to be a really good time for Nintendo hardware sales-wise.


----------



## Kip (Sep 14, 2018)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> I hope we can play A.C. Switch together.
> 
> Btw, I missed you.



Same and same! Every time I see Kid Cat artwork in my art folder it reminds me of you x)


----------



## Kristenn (Sep 14, 2018)

SO EXCITED CJKFENJKVNFKKNEFJNJVJ


----------



## cats_toy (Sep 15, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm half excited. But i'll be fully excited when I get to see some gameplay.




^This^ Nintendo hasn't exactly been kind to the fans of Animal Crossing! Fingers crossed it comes out sooner rather than "much" later!


----------



## Aquasplash (Oct 7, 2018)

Our prayers have been answered by the almighty god that is Nintendo.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 8, 2018)

oof if this is just a hype thread let me get out what i was thinking during the announcement


"FDJASFDNKEGFNMRLVLSLRWOORFLWJSA"OJSFGORJWORJOFSJDOGNARREIERHIVFNCMEWAMOGFR"

*texts like 10 different people about it that couldn't care less about animal crossing*


----------

